# Alexina Graham walk the Runway during the 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (11x)



## Mandalorianer (21 Nov. 2017)

​


----------



## Nobullshit (29 Nov. 2017)

lovely babe, thanks


----------



## vco69 (11 Nov. 2018)

Sehr schön. Danke


----------



## cloudbox (18 Dez. 2018)

Thanks for Alexina!


----------

